

Uber Is About To Launch An API - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/12/uber-api

======
maxbrown
Very interesting, but I can't imagine anything other than an affiliate
commission that would incentive the use cases like OpenTable, HotelTonight,
etc. Anyone have non-affiliate revenue reasons you would integrate to an Uber
API?

